
Bubblewrap - chewyandjedi
Hey there bootstrappers and lean co! I am Edward the co founder of bubblewrap.app, we help startup founders hire developers with equity-based partnerships.
======
tastroder
It's common to prefix posts like this with "Show HN: " in order to show up in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22185035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22185035)
Two throwaways simultaneously posting this. There's next to no information on
that page. The image on the top right looks like it came with the Wordpress
theme you're using. There does not seem to be a "Bubblewrap[ App]" on
crunchbase and it's impossible to google that name.

Are you trying to validate / gauge interest for your idea here?

